# I JUST FINISHED MY CAGE!!!!



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

It's finally done after much preperation and thought. it looks very cool. the stuff i used makes it seem just like i bought it (except for the top cuz i used hardware cloth for that) as soon as i get a pic of it downloaded, i'm gonna post it. it's not very furnished yet cuz i went from a one-rat 12x24 in cage to this so i still need to get/make some more awsome stuff. our major fabric store is going out of business :roll: but i got the last of the good fleece for a really good price cuz of the Everything Must Go sale LOL. so i might post the pics tonight or i might post it tomorrow. dunno. its way cool though! tehee :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats great! I cant wait to see how it turned out!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

awesome!!! lots of exciting stuff seems to be happening tonight.


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

so here it is--pleez excuse my mess room. i was too excited to clean it before i took some pix. LOL


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I use springs as latches on my cage doors. Heres what they looks like.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

the springs are a very good idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Its np!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice! Are you planning on putting in some levels? That's a lot of unused space!


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

very cool Squishy! i might just use that. for right now, i'm good just using a hair scrunchy thing. it's so funny though, cuz without that, Rex (my rat) tends to climb up and push the door open so that he can sit on the top of the cage. he doesnt go anywhere--just sits. i'll try to get a pic of it. it's funny to walk into my room and see him sitting up there. i doesnt seem like it'd be very comfy cuz the tops made of hardware cloth. well, it's not a problem now cuz of the scrunchy thing.

Night--if your talking to me, i have put some up. i did it today so maybe since i have a couple pix to post anyway i'll do it now.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Rats love to sleep in the highest point of their cage.

Put a hammock up there and they'll climb the walls to get to it..


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Really? Explains why Zinc sleeps on the wire of the top floor instead of in the igloo or hammock on the first floor o_o


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

that's very interesting. thanks vixie!


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

since Vixie said that rats like to sleep on the highest point of their cage, i put a pile of fleece on the top shelf of the cage (so far). i found him like this:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww, lol. Yeah, my Bob loves sleeping in the highest spot of the cage, but Jay loves the bottom.


----------

